# Logan Model 1922 11"



## bobby light (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking for a parts diagram for a Logan Model 1922

My machine is missing the Spindle Gear which drives the forward/reverse tumbler gear. I have sourced the gear, but I am missing a threaded collar for the end and I assume some other spacer that keeps the gear in position to ride the tumbler gears??

My machine also has a lever for the clutch engagement, it doesn't seem right and I obviously can't test it out right now without being able to drive the lead screw. I think it's missing a spring inside or something. It's just solid and wont engage left or right unless I take the nut almost off which holds the lever.

Anyways I have already looked at www.lathe.com and didn't see manuals anywhere.

Even if someone can post up some photo's that would help. Thanks in advance


----------



## clivel (Sep 16, 2014)

bobby light said:


> Anyways I have already looked at www.lathe.com and didn't see manuals anywhere.


Once at http://www.lathe.com/  Click on Store, then second item on the menu at the left is "Machine Manuals", hopefully you should find your manual there.
Clive


----------



## bobby light (Sep 16, 2014)

clivel said:


> Once at http://www.lathe.com/  Click on Store, then second item on the menu at the left is "Machine Manuals", hopefully you should find your manual there.
> Clive




Thanks, but didn't see anything for the 1922


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 16, 2014)

Look for Logan 1900 Series or possibly Logan 11".  In the catalog I'm looking at (dated 1953), there are four models.  1915 is a bench model.  1922 is a floor mode,l with legs and drip pan.  1940 (or this year, 1940-2) is configured as a floor model turret lathe. And 1955 is an under drive, pedestal, or cabinet model.  The basic lathes in the first three are all the same except no tailstock on the 1940.  The fourth one may have a different headstock casting or may not.  But the countershaft assembly is different.


----------



## clivel (Sep 16, 2014)

bobby light said:


> Thanks, but didn't see anything for the 1922



There is a "Parts List & Instructions For 1900 Series Lathes" which may or may not be the correct manual for your lathe.
Your best bet would be to contact Scott Logan directly to check. I found him to be very helpful when I wasn't sure what parts to order for the model 200 I am busy rebuilding. I don't like posting email address on forums, but if you go back to www.lathe.com and click on the "Contact" link you will find both an email address and a phone number.
Clive


----------



## bobby light (Sep 16, 2014)

clivel said:


> There is a "Parts List & Instructions For 1900 Series Lathes" which may or may not be the correct manual for your lathe.
> Your best bet would be to contact Scott Logan directly to check. I found him to be very helpful when I wasn't sure what parts to order for the model 200 I am busy rebuilding. I don't like posting email address on forums, but if you go back to www.lathe.com and click on the "Contact" link you will find both an email address and a phone number.
> Clive



The 1900 series parts book, might do the trick. Might have to gamble and spend the $25 

I would normally agree, I'm just looking for the parts diagram so I can see what I need to order/machine
As much as I would love to just call and order a part, I'm not about to get bent over backwards and order a new part from Logan Actuator. I feel they price gouge for the parts they sell. All these parts are available through other mediums at a fair market price. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## clivel (Sep 16, 2014)

bobby light said:


> As much as I would love to just call and order a part, I'm not about to get bent over backwards and order a new part from Logan Actuator. I feel they price gouge for the parts they sell. All these parts are available through other mediums at a fair market price.



I agree that Logan are not the cheapest, but calling it gouging is a little unfair. They service a relatively small market with the attendant higher manufacturing costs, and I can't think of any other manufacturer that still carries the spares necessary for keeping a 70 year old machine running.

That being said, when looking for something eBay is still my first port of call; the used but still serviceable parts found on eBay are for the most part much cheaper than new parts from Logan.

And, as I said, rather than gambling on the book, call or email Scott before putting in the order and he can confirm if it is the correct manual or not.
Clive


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 16, 2014)

You can always send an email to sales@lathe.com and ask which manual is the correct one or call them at 815 943 9500.  I suspect it is this one but I'm not 100% sure:  

http://store.lathe.com/pl-15.html


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 17, 2014)

Clive,

At least one other company still supporting their old machines is Clausing.  In fact, they support two lines, Clausing and Atlas.  Strange thing is that the company is actually Atlas, who bought out Clausing, and then for unknown reasons changed their name some 15 or 20 years later.  

But I agree that most owners of vintage machines have no concept of what it actually costs to make parts in small quantities today.  Unfair comments like the "gouging" one are quite common and stem from simple ignorance.





clivel said:


> I agree that Logan are not the cheapest, but calling it gouging is a little unfair. They service a relatively small market with the attendant higher manufacturing costs, and I can't think of any other manufacturer that still carries the spares necessary for keeping a 70 year old machine running.
> 
> 
> Clive


----------



## bobby light (Sep 17, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Clive,
> 
> At least one other company still supporting their old machines is Clausing.  In fact, they support two lines, Clausing and Atlas.  Strange thing is that the company is actually Atlas, who bought out Clausing, and then for unknown reasons changed their name some 15 or 20 years later.
> 
> But I agree that most owners of vintage machines have no concept of what it actually costs to make parts in small quantities today.  Unfair comments like the "gouging" one are quite common and stem from simple ignorance.



I actually own and operate a small manufacturing business here in Southern California. I am well aware of what it cost to produce parts in both small and large quantities.

I see many features that were designed better on a Logan lathe vs the ever popular South Bend. One of the reasons South Bend is so popular is mostly due to the availability of parts. 

I had a Logan Model #820, I contacted Logan to request a quote for that part. The part alone cost more then I had paid for the lathe.

We can agree to disagree I feel the prices are extremely high.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 17, 2014)

bobby light said:


> I actually own and operate a small manufacturing business here in Southern California. I am well aware of what it cost to produce parts in both small and large quantities.
> 
> I see many features that were designed better on a Logan lathe vs the ever popular South Bend. One of the reasons South Bend is so popular is mostly due to the availability of parts.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you could contact Logan and offer to better the prices he's getting from his current suppliers.


----------

